# New Glock coating?



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anybody know or have any opinion on the NIB-X coating on the slide and barrel? I must admit the " no-fail zero lubrication needed when nickel boron coating enhances lubricity on the slide and barrel for maximum performance. The NIB-X coating also makes cleaning easier and is completely corrosion resistant" has peaked my curiosity.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm carrying one right now, not enough rounds down range to make a determination but the concept has merit. I don't know about going lube free but it does seem to clean up easy and is pretty slick without having being too slick like NP3.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

VAMARINE, I'm sure there must be a price difference between that and a standard Glock, I'm wondering how it will hold up to holster wear. Are you using it as your EDC? Also would like to thank you for your feedback.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a complete slide and barrel, not sure what to cost of the entire gun is, but as I recall it wasn't much higher. Glock has released several versions of this over the years.

Is EDV in leather and kydex depending on what to what my needs are that day. It draws cleaner out of leather than a standard Glock.

I'm in the middle of this recent project so I don't have a lot of rounds beaides function testing at this point.

I needed a slide, I was actually looking for a Lone Wolf stainless slide but they were all sold out. Found this on GunBroker as a complete slide, barrel and rsa and the price was right so I gave it a shot.

Added some TruGlo TFX sights and just upgraded / replaced some springs and the connector.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It has been my experience so far that the finish on the gen4 Glocks is not quite up to that of the gen3's. Still, it's one heck of a carry gun and I wouldn't be distraught about carrying a gen4... I have four of them.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

VAMARINE, I decided to get a 19 gen4 with the NIB-X coating


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

VAMARINE, I talked to my dealer last night and I decided to order a model 19 gen 4 with the NIB-X coating. The way he talked it was about $15 more and I'm adding Trijicon GL01 sights. This will be my first Glock, so let the waiting begin. Oh yea nice pictures!


----------

